# Dedicated Server for Several Simultaneous Live Streams



## Raminjan (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello Guys. I wonder if anyone here could answer this question. I was on YouTube the other day and saw someone live streamed 10 video at the same time. I did some research and figured that this isn't possible with a traditional computer. Because you have to have instances of OBS Software installed. 

This is when my research was redirected to the Dedicated Server direction. Because based on what I read, you could install several virtual machines on a dedicated server and then install OBS software on each virtual machine. Does anyone know what is the best option for this? Because I contacted a company like OhBubble and they said that I can only have 1 virtual machine their dedicated server which in this case, I would only have one stream up.

I am thinking about setting up my own home Dedicated Server. But then there are many questions I can't answer:

_*1.) If I have 2 minute video which is looping itself to stream for hours/probably a year on YouTube, how many CPU cores, Ram Gigs does my dedicated server should have.*_
*2.) What if I have like 10 of these videos up at the same time streaming on YouTube, how much resource does this take?
3.) I want to learn about 1 and 2 because this tells me based on the server resources, how much hardware power each Virtual Machine should have?
4.) Can I even install OBS software on Virtual Machines?*
_*5.) Finally based on these streaming requirements, does anyone know what is the most budgetty :) way of building my own dedicated server? *_*I mean I came across several server built recommendations on this website called PCPartPicker: https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/320787-dedicated-gaming-server-build  But I am not sure which one is best fitted to my streaming needs.*

Also, please keep in mind that I do understand I have to have a good internet connection as well because where I live, Comcast offers internet line speed of up to 400 Mbps upload and download. Now, I don't know if that would be enough considering the fact that I have at least 10 other devices on the network which are not online at the same time. 


PLEASE NOTE: Any information that can help answer these questions in this post, would be highly appreciated it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 2, 2020)

Raminjan said:


> Hello Guys. I wonder if anyone here could answer this question. I was on YouTube the other day and saw someone live streamed 10 video at the same time. I did some research and figured that this isn't possible with a traditional computer. Because you have to have instances of OBS Software installed.



For me to help, I need clarity on what you mean by live streamed 10 videos at same time
Are you talking about streaming to 10 different videos to 10 different YouTube channels simultaneously ?
Or do you mean, having 10 videos playing on a single screen at once, and moving back 'n forth playing one full screen, then switching/zooming in? If the later, that is done on a single PC, single OBS instance, and CPU/RAM/GPU requirements would depend on video source (with 4K taking more than 19080p, codec specific... it depends]. I'm pretty sure my recent 8c/16t 16GB RAM system with low-end nVidea GTX Turing NVENC based GPU can play 10 videos simultaneously and stream it.

Ah, and for your Internet connection - be sure to check upload speeds. Often Upload rates (DSL and Cable) are MUCH lower than Download speeds

For your use case - be sure to explain if your target is a single YouTube channel, or 10 separate videos to 10 separate channels? [as solution is completely different]


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 3, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> For me to help, I need clarity on what you mean by live streamed 10 videos at same time
> Are you talking about streaming to 10 different videos to 10 different YouTube channels simultaneously ?
> Or do you mean, having 10 videos playing on a single screen at once, and moving back 'n forth playing one full screen, then switching/zooming in? If the later, that is done on a single PC, single OBS instance, and CPU/RAM/GPU requirements would depend on video source (with 4K taking more than 19080p, codec specific... it depends]. I'm pretty sure my recent 8c/16t 16GB RAM system with low-end nVidea GTX Turing NVENC based GPU can play 10 videos simultaneously and stream it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding to this post. Sorry i wasnt very clear. But yes i want to stream 10 videos on a single youtube channel. So can you please help me find out what is the solution for this?

Thanks.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 3, 2020)

A single PC will work fine for that. How powerful a PC depends on the videos themselves (how encoded.. ex some more highly compressed videos take more CPU to decode), whether you have GPU video decode capabilities, and then how complex your streams will be. Things like audio effect processing, green screens, and more take extra CPU.

Simply playing 10 videos and compositing isn't that hard (a decent computer, but not a workstation level powerhouse). BUT, details after that will determine just hw much CPU you need. And usually that is more constrained by budget (and if in a home, noise level as workstations/servers can get REALLY noisy).
Or,... are you looking at something much simpler, of playing a single video at a time? then rotating through a sequence of 10 videos... which a low-end PC can handle

For reference, I recently purchased a Tier 1 business class PC (I avoid consumer grade PC more than COVID-19) with 5 year next business day onsite service for US$1,500 (and ~$400 of that was the extended warranty??)

Out of curiousity ... for a quick test, I loaded up 13 videos from 4K down, different encoders, length, bitrate, etc set in OBS to using hardware decode.. resized all videos fit on screen simultaneously and play at same time (what a cacophony) and even cropped displayed on a couple of them in OBS. On my i7-10700K, 16GB RAM, GTX 1660 Super system, I was using 30% CPU, 6GB RAM, and 60% GPU. I hope that helps


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you for taking the time to write me a response. I greatly appreciated it. And yes this does help a lot. For example, Now i know that if i build a high end pc, it can handle what i want to do and that i dont necessarily need a server. But the only thing that i am still puzzled about is the fact that how can I stream 10 different videos on YouTube. So its going to be 10 different videos with their own youtube url links not like 10 different screens on the same OBS window. I think in my humble opinion, a way to do this is to buy/build a high spec Pc and then install several virtual machines on it. Then install OBS software on each virtual machine so that each video could have their own unique stream key. Because each obs instance takes one stream key from Youtube. Like one stream key for one pc.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm suspecting translation to English not helping here. to be clear, you wrote 
- yes i want to stream 10 videos on a single youtube channel 
then
-  So its going to be 10 different videos with their own youtube url links not like 10 different screens on the same OBS window. 
??
Sorry, I was assuming livestreaming.... Am I guessing correctly, that you plan to upload 10 different videos to a single channel.. not livestream a single video? 
in which case, you constraint will be
1. your video editing, typically 1 video at a time. Your PC constraints will be determined on editing requirements
2. your upload bandwidth
and depending on what you are doing, you won't need/be using OBS at all (unless using to composite video sources?)

Again... I'm not really following your use case. and sorry for even mentioning this, but we see requests like this related to pirate rebroadcasting of TV/video channels, then I'm not interested in assisting further (and most of the other knowledgeable users will likely decline to assist as well). So, if you have a legal/legitimate use case, please share so we can provide more targeted advice, as uploading 10 different videos to YouTube wouldn't necessarily involve OBS at all??


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 4, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I'm suspecting translation to English not helping here. to be clear, you wrote
> - yes i want to stream 10 videos on a single youtube channel
> then
> -  So its going to be 10 different videos with their own youtube url links not like 10 different screens on the same OBS window.
> ...


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 4, 2020)

further, here is a diagram of what I am trying to setup but not sure what specs to use or even if its going to work:


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah
I think I understand your confusion

You would NOT upload 10 videos to YouTube, then use OBS (running locally) to live stream them to YouTube in a loop (that I'm aware of... I suspect this is technically possible, but overly complicated for no reason, lots of downsides, so from no on, I'll ignore this approach)

I'd think you best option would be either
- use video editor (OBS composites, not edits video, though might work to string them together...  but wrong tool for the job) to merge videos. I'm thinking create an approx 1 hour (or 2 or ??) video (30 x 2 minute clips)... the upload that to YouTube, and schedule its streaming... repeat as desired
OR
[not requiring a powerful PC as only playing/streaming a single video at a time. an older, lower-end PC should suffice] create a play loop in OBS
 I use Advanced Scene Switcher (for other reasons)... I can fathom how to use it for this use case (including creating loop).. but again, probably not a good fit (wrong tool for the job)
 Better would probably be VLC player (which I don't use), or similar, create a playlist loop, and stream that
  the downside to this, is that you need a solid Internet connection and will constantly be consuming bandwidth
You mention virtual machine. I've read some people got that working, others didn't. The thing to do is understand OBS's GPU requirements, and whether your virtual PC supports that. And then consider where your VM is located, and traffic implications of streaming to YouTube

Your lowest bandwidth consumption, most stable option is to compile/merge the video you want (from iMovie/Windows Movie Maker/Photo, to DaVinci Resolve (free) or Premier Pro; or anything in between... doesn't sound like you need anything complex) upload that long, compiled once, and let YouTube handle streaming it [including repeating]. [this isn't my area] but I'm thinking I could merge/splice/combine your 10 videos on my IPad in a few minutes (then spend another 10-20 minutes tweaking the fades, audio levels, simple effects, etc  just because.. ;^)... then duplicate/repeat to make desired total length (you need to research YouTube limits/recommendations... I'm guessing 1-2 hours/ give or take)

Complexity comes in if you want to frequently swap out portions of those 2 minute audio clips


----------



## schwagpwnz (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello Raminjan! I think i can help you with this project as i'm doing something same, feel free to reach me out avlaskko@gmail.com


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 25, 2020)

schwagpwnz said:


> Hello Raminjan! I think i can help you with this project as i'm doing something same, feel free to reach me out avlaskko@gmail.com


Hello there and Sorry for the late reply. Moreover, Merry Christmas and thank you for taking the time to try to help. But meanwhile, I have came across this guy's YouTube video and I wonder what do you think about mini computers? Do you think they can be used as a server? Please take a look at this guy's video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsNR8nZfal4&t=740s

Thanks.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 27, 2020)

Raminjan said:


> Hello there and Sorry for the late reply. Moreover, Merry Christmas and thank you for taking the time to try to help. But meanwhile, I have came across this guy's YouTube video and I wonder what do you think about mini computers? Do you think they can be used as a server? Please take a look at this guy's video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsNR8nZfal4&t=740s



Sorry, what do you need a server for at all? see my last post... it depends on what you are trying to accomplish, which I'm sorry I'm not following your use case exactly (sufficient to advise further)


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 27, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Sorry, what do you need a server for at all? see my last post... it depends on what you are trying to accomplish, which I'm sorry I'm not following your use case exactly (sufficient to advise further)


I am trying to have a computer/server which runs forever so I can stream on youtube. However, I want to do multiple streams at the same time. And this would require several Virtual Machines. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 28, 2020)

Raminjan said:


> I am trying to have a computer/server which runs forever so I can stream on youtube. However, I want to do multiple streams at the same time. And this would require several Virtual Machines.



What you said earlier was that you planned a SINGLE YouTube channel. therefore, by definition, no, not multiple streams. Multiple videos uploaded, sure, but that has NOTHing to do with you streaming to YouTube (as I've said multiple times already ...)
if you want to stream multiple videos simultaneously to YouTube, only 1 can be a livestream per channel. So why stream at all (vs simply uploading a finished video)? or at least why stream the non-live content (I can't think of why anyone would want to do this... makes no sense.. all risk (potentials for failure)/no reward)

Realize that multiple videos on a YouTube channel does NOT mean multiple streams (by itself).
Without clarity on your use case, I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish as what you've stated so far contradicts itself (as far as I can tell)


----------



## Raminjan (Dec 29, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> What you said earlier was that you planned a SINGLE YouTube channel. therefore, by definition, no, not multiple streams. Multiple videos uploaded, sure, but that has NOTHing to do with you streaming to YouTube (as I've said multiple times already ...)
> if you want to stream multiple videos simultaneously to YouTube, only 1 can be a livestream per channel. So why stream at all (vs simply uploading a finished video)? or at least why stream the non-live content (I can't think of why anyone would want to do this... makes no sense.. all risk (potentials for failure)/no reward)
> 
> Realize that multiple videos on a YouTube channel does NOT mean multiple streams (by itself).
> Without clarity on your use case, I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish as what you've stated so far contradicts itself (as far as I can tell)


ok can you do me a favor and take a look at this channel please? They live stream multiple videos at the same time. I want to do the same thing. https://www.youtube.com/user/YellowBrickCinema 

if you look at this channel. You'll notice that she has multiple live streams at the same time.

I am sorry if I can't explain my use case clearly. But this channel should tell you exactly what I am trying to do.

Thanks.


----------



## paparenasya (Jan 23, 2021)

Raminjan said:


> Hello Guys. I wonder if anyone here could answer this question. I was on YouTube the other day and saw someone live streamed 10 video at the same time. I did some research and figured that this isn't possible with a traditional computer. Because you have to have instances of OBS Software installed.
> 
> This is when my research was redirected to the Dedicated Server direction. Because based on what I read, you could install several virtual machines on a dedicated server and then install OBS software on each virtual machine. Does anyone know what is the best option for this? Because I contacted a company like OhBubble and they said that I can only have 1 virtual machine their dedicated server which in this case, I would only have one stream up.
> 
> ...



Hi Raminjan, I was just able to stream two pre-recorded videos on my YouTube channel, I'll share the how-to.

I chose VPS rather than dedicated server since it's more economical, and what I did was just running two instances of OBS following this guide: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-and-obs-studio-portable-mode-on-windows.359/.
Then I schedule two streams on YouTube Studio, copy the keys, and paste them into the OBSes. I'm using 8 cores VPS with 32GB RAM, when I open Task Manager, it says 99% of CPU are being used and fps are around 20 fps on both of the OBS, but they stream great without any problem. 

Hope it helps, and yes I'm still trying to find a way to stream more than two videos on one channel. My question now is how to run the 3rd OBS, so if you or anybody know how to do it, it would be very helpful. Thank you..


----------



## HelloFabien (May 13, 2021)

paparenasya said:


> Hi Raminjan, I was just able to stream two pre-recorded videos on my YouTube channel, I'll share the how-to.
> 
> I chose VPS rather than dedicated server since it's more economical, and what I did was just running two instances of OBS following this guide: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-and-obs-studio-portable-mode-on-windows.359/.
> Then I schedule two streams on YouTube Studio, copy the keys, and paste them into the OBSes. I'm using 8 cores VPS with 32GB RAM, when I open Task Manager, it says 99% of CPU are being used and fps are around 20 fps on both of the OBS, but they stream great without any problem.
> ...



Finally did you succeed in finding a way to stream more than 2 videos on one YouTube channel ?


----------



## obsboy (Jun 3, 2021)

My question is, should I get 1 top grade PC or get 3 mid tier PCs to do this job?
What does OBS intensively use? Is it RAM or CPU or GPU?  Assuming all 3 but wondering where to invest most.


----------



## obsboy (Jun 3, 2021)

paparenasya said:


> Hi Raminjan, I was just able to stream two pre-recorded videos on my YouTube channel, I'll share the how-to.
> 
> I chose VPS rather than dedicated server since it's more economical, and what I did was just running two instances of OBS following this guide: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-and-obs-studio-portable-mode-on-windows.359/.
> Then I schedule two streams on YouTube Studio, copy the keys, and paste them into the OBSes. I'm using 8 cores VPS with 32GB RAM, when I open Task Manager, it says 99% of CPU are being used and fps are around 20 fps on both of the OBS, but they stream great without any problem.
> ...


Maybe you can install SLOBS (Streamlabs OBS).  That will give you 3rd video.  Not sure if SLOBS  has a portable version as well. If it does you'll have more than 3.
How much are you paying for the VPS and does it have a GPU?


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Jun 24, 2021)

The only way to stream multiple sources YouTube is through the YouTube Studio Scheduling panel where you set up separate stream keys for each encoder (OBS instance).


----------



## Raminjan (Sep 8, 2021)

paparenasya said:


> Hi Raminjan, I was just able to stream two pre-recorded videos on my YouTube channel, I'll share the how-to.
> 
> I chose VPS rather than dedicated server since it's more economical, and what I did was just running two instances of OBS following this guide: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-and-obs-studio-portable-mode-on-windows.359/.
> Then I schedule two streams on YouTube Studio, copy the keys, and paste them into the OBSes. I'm using 8 cores VPS with 32GB RAM, when I open Task Manager, it says 99% of CPU are being used and fps are around 20 fps on both of the OBS, but they stream great without any problem.
> ...


Hi friend. did you have any live stream failing or interruptions or can I ask what VPS are you using? I chose Contabo's VPS the cheapest package for one live stream and after a week it failed. Here are the specs: https://contabo.com/en/vps/vps-s-ss...ty=1&contract=1&storage-type=vps-s-200-gb-ssd


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Oct 3, 2021)

They only way I've found to do this is by using Castr.io. Their YT API will create scheduled events on the fly. Currently pushing 6 daily simultaneous live events to one YT channel myself. Using two Windows boxes with 3 portable instances of OBS per machine. Using Advanced Scene Switcher in OBS to turn on and off on a daily schedule.


----------

